# Embarassing Dog question !



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all ... and please this is serious! so Im hoping for some suggestions / advice / tried and tested methods !!

I have a 6 month old pup who is a gorgeous nightmare on 4 legs! love her to bits and still involved in training etc .... BUT we have one problem thats pretty nasty and despite having owned dogs most of my life Ive never had to deal with it before.

Persons of a nervous disposition or dodgy stomach should turn away now!!!

She eats her poo ! YUK .... not when we take her out for a walk, because I pick that up and bag it and bin it ..... and if she has a little accident on the outside terrace I move that straight away too ... but when we are not around, or dont get to it in time ......... well, she takes care of it ! arggggggggh

Ive been on some websites that suggested putting pineapple in her dog food because apparently the end result will taste awful and therefore stop her doing it ..... DIDNT WORK! ....she obviously likes pineapple!

The vet told me its common in pups (not in my experience its not!) and that by 4 or 5 month she would just grow out of doing it ...... SHE HASNT and she is now just over 6 months.

I genuinely would like to hear from anyone who has had similar experiences or can suggest a way to "cure" this !!

Embarassingly yours ... Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sue my campo dog does that all the time. I asked a vet friend and she said its quite normal, apparently mummy dogs do it all the time for their puppies!! So I dont worry about it, in fact it saves cleaning up (I am so lazy!!). It will not do them any harm! Strangly, he only ever eats his own!!???? (I have three dogs)

TOP TIP: Do not let doggie lick your face - EVER!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sue my campo dog does that all the time. I asked a vet friend and she said its quite normal, apparently mummy dogs do it all the time for their puppies!! So I dont worry about it, in fact it saves cleaning up (I am so lazy!!). It will not do them any harm! Strangly, he only ever eats his own!!???? (I have three dogs)
> 
> TOP TIP: Do not let doggie lick your face - EVER!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo
Thanks for the reply! She only touches her own .... she sniffs other poo that she comes across when we are out walking with her but never touches it.

Non of my other dogs have ever done it ... so it was a bit of a surprise and my OH now thinks she´´s a devil dog !!!! lol hes a cat person really although he loves her to bits .... and no we dont let her, or the cats, lick our faces!!!! with or without the poo fetish!

Well maybe she will just grow out of it then ? its just not nice !!!!

Sue x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is way to stop them which I once heard about.
If she has a little accident on the terrace dont clear it away immediately. Smother it in pepper. If she then tries eating it she is going to have a very hot mouth and she will associate eating poo with a nasty experience and after a time or two she might stop doing it.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> There is way to stop them which I once heard about.
> If she has a little accident on the terrace dont clear it away immediately. Smother it in pepper. If she then tries eating it she is going to have a very hot mouth and she will associate eating poo with a nasty experience and after a time or two she might stop doing it.


This was another one I saw on a website V ..... and I did consider it and then felt mean doing it .... but that was weeks ago - when I was thinking she may just stop doing it eventually ... maybe I will have to rethink ?!?!?!? lol .... she is such a character she will probably bloody enjoy it !!

Sue


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> This was another one I saw on a website V ..... and I did consider it and then felt mean doing it .... but that was weeks ago - when I was thinking she may just stop doing it eventually ... maybe I will have to rethink ?!?!?!? lol .... she is such a character she will probably bloody enjoy it !!
> 
> Sue


Its worth a try Sue. The hot mouth will soon go but the memory will stay. 
I remember a dog of ours once being naughty and eating some curry that was left on plate. It was really comical to watch his little face going into all sorts of contortions and he was running around trying to get away from his own mouth.
He never stole food from a plate again.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Its worth a try Sue. The hot mouth will soon go but the memory will stay.
> I remember a dog of ours once being naughty and eating some curry that was left on plate. It was really comical to wathc his little face going into all sorts of contortions and he was running around trying to get away from his own mouth.
> He never stole food from a plate again.


 We had a similar thing happen last weekend with a lemon slice!!!! we were sat outside a bar and I tried to give Tasha an ice cube (she likes to eat them and play with them!!) but the slice of lemon sloshed out of the glass at the same time as the ice cube and she grabbed it before I had chance to recover it! Her face was a picture for hours afterwards !!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi all ... and please this is serious! so Im hoping for some suggestions / advice / tried and tested methods !!
> 
> I have a 6 month old pup who is a gorgeous nightmare on 4 legs! love her to bits and still involved in training etc .... BUT we have one problem thats pretty nasty and despite having owned dogs most of my life Ive never had to deal with it before.
> 
> ...


recycling from a doggie thats some great training sue


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

It's not a greyhound is it? I used to help look after 100+ of them & most of them were the same. They didn't grow out of it griz



Suenneil said:


> Hi all ... and please this is serious! so Im hoping for some suggestions / advice / tried and tested methods !!
> 
> I have a 6 month old pup who is a gorgeous nightmare on 4 legs! love her to bits and still involved in training etc .... BUT we have one problem thats pretty nasty and despite having owned dogs most of my life Ive never had to deal with it before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

griz616 said:


> It's not a greyhound is it? I used to help look after 100+ of them & most of them were the same. They didn't grow out of it griz


No shes not a greyhound Griz .... cocker / mini schnauzer cross ... actually we have tried the pepper thing these past two days (if we have caught her accident in time!) .... I was reluctant at first because it felt cruel !  but I put a bit of cayenne on the offending article and left it on the terrace .... watched her over the next hour and she kept going up to it and sniffing BUT she left it alone! Now I think if we can keep this up and catch her in the act enough times over the next week it may work! ... I will keep you posted ! (bet you cant wait ! lol)

Sue


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> No shes not a greyhound Griz .... cocker / mini schnauzer cross ... actually we have tried the pepper thing these past two days (if we have caught her accident in time!) .... I was reluctant at first because it felt cruel !  but I put a bit of cayenne on the offending article and left it on the terrace .... watched her over the next hour and she kept going up to it and sniffing BUT she left it alone! Now I think if we can keep this up and catch her in the act enough times over the next week it may work! ... I will keep you posted ! (bet you cant wait ! lol)
> 
> Sue


Good luck Sue, .....griz:confused2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Good luck Sue, .....griz:confused2:


 Thanks Griz ... not a particularly nice subject I agree ... but its real life at least !!! have a good weekend. Sue x


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Thanks Griz ... not a particularly nice subject I agree ... but its real life at least !!! have a good weekend. Sue x


hanx Sue, same to you, The wife says there was a program on t.v about the subject, she thinks it was on "ITS ME OR THE DOG" But she can't remember the cure. griz:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> No shes not a greyhound Griz .... cocker / mini schnauzer cross ... actually we have tried the pepper thing these past two days (if we have caught her accident in time!) .... I was reluctant at first because it felt cruel !  but I put a bit of cayenne on the offending article and left it on the terrace .... watched her over the next hour and she kept going up to it and sniffing BUT she left it alone! Now I think if we can keep this up and catch her in the act enough times over the next week it may work! ... I will keep you posted ! (bet you cant wait ! lol)
> 
> Sue


Lets hope she dosnt decide to give a try and end up developing a taste for cayenne pepper


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Lets hope she dosnt decide to give a try and end up developing a taste for cayenne pepper



now that would really cause bad breath 

jo xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> now that would really cause bad breath
> 
> jo xx


My god dont let her breathe on youuke:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> My god dont let her breathe on youuke:


...... or lick your face uke:uke:uke: 

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...... or lick your face uke:uke:uke:
> 
> Jo xx


I did notice last night that her facial whiskers are tinged pink! not sure if that saliva or cayenne !! lol


----------

